# Any thoughts on this for a sand spreader.



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

https://hartru.com/products/2-inch-truflow-hand-spreader?variant=29102127753

I have a pretty large yard and plan to spread sand several times. Any other options? I don't mind spending up to maybe $1500 for a nice one that will work.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I wish I could justify a sand spreader. Instead I'm going to pay my teenage neighbor to wheelbarrow it around my front and back yard in spring. From what I understand from other posts about these, they do a light coating of sand but not a really deep one of that's what you're going for. I'm sure someone on here has tried one though and can comment more.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

@dbarlow 1 acre lawn? I feel that it will not do the job. This thing would be great for my 2.5k sqft yard though!! Like Bermuda newbie said. Looks like this is perfect for a light topdressing and for a much smaller yard.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Wow. that's a hefty price for a spreader. Seems like a simple drop spreader would do the same job. If you have a ride on mower that can pull,I would try a drop spreader you can pull around. But to answer the original question, I believe it would work fine.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with @Iriasj2009 - I think it would work great for a smaller lawn, but for a larger lawn I think any efficiency would be lost in the number of times you'd have to refill it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm, This doesn't look that hard to make.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone have any reccomedations on anything to use to help spread sand besides a good ole shovel ?? I plan to spread a couple times this summer.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

As others have said, your best bet (and probably cheapest) is to just find some cheap labor. A few to move wheelbarrows of it, an maybe 1-2 to spread it around. Sure they may do a piss poor job but its not rocket science, its putting sand on grass, you could probably get 5-8 hours of 3 guys looking for work for a few hundred bucks. Do that 3 times and your still likely cheaper than that spreader.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

I have seen fertiliser broadcast spreaders do a good job at throwing sand evenly

Skip to 2:40

https://youtu.be/0wMqW4KeyJ0


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a7ToLDDu3A


----------

